# NO GRIFOLA&#039;S????



## lgb (Oct 21, 2013)

Have any of you guys had a season that you didn't find hens on your marked trees? I have about 10 trees I marked on my GPS and was surprised to visit them this year thinking I was late but nothing has popped up on them. Zero signs....no stumps or old one to be found. I discovered them last Oct. 13th and were too old to eat. Should I be worried? Its getting late. Plus it is going to be COLD at night this week. They are down by Ironton Mo by the way. I am from Granite City IL just across from St.Louis Mo.


----------

